# rechtslage beim betrieb eines wasserfalls



## nirak400 (28. März 2012)

hallo, 
kann mir jemand die frage beantworten ob es irgendwelche. einschränkungen beim betrieb eines wasserfalles in einer doppelhaushälfte in bayern gibt? vor allem wegen der lärmentwicklung wenn das wasser so laut in den teich plätschert.
vielen dank im voraus
lg karin


----------



## muschtang (28. März 2012)

*AW: rechtslage beim betrieb eines wasserfalls*

Ehm....verstehst du dich nicht gut mit deinen Nachbarn? Denn wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter 

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Geraeuschbelaestigung-durch-Gartenspringbrunnen-__f28552.html


----------



## Nori (28. März 2012)

*AW: rechtslage beim betrieb eines wasserfalls*

Wenn du dich an die allgemeinen "Ruhezeiten" (7-22 Uhr) hälst, wer soll da was sagen - Kindergeschrei ist ja auch zumutbar, wieso dann nicht auch das Plätschern von Wasser.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Stoer (28. März 2012)

*AW: rechtslage beim betrieb eines wasserfalls*

Ich finde es schön, dass Karin sich schon vorab Gedanken macht, denn Wasserfall - geplätscher ist wesentlich geräuschintensiver als ein Sprudelstein.
Was der eine als beruhigend empfindet, stört den anderen.
Am besten Du sprichst vorab mit Deinem Nachbarn und Nachts sollte das Ding auf jedem Fall abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2012)

*AW: rechtslage beim betrieb eines wasserfalls*

eben !

Grundsätzlich wird jedes unerwünschte laute Geräusch als Lärm bezeichnet.



ein _unerwünschtes Geräusch_ kann eben auch sein , wenn es von einem mehr oder weniger "ungeliebten Verursacher" kommt egal wie es dann in den rechtlichen Rahmen passt....


d.h. man sollte selbst sehen das nix nach außen emitiert 
was dann Irgendeiner dem Du mal auf die Füße getreten bist ...
oder möglicherweise in Zukunft auf die Füße treten wirst...
oder Einer sonst wie geartete Aversion entwickeln könnte 

gegen Dich in irgendeiner Form verwenden könnte

ich hab 15 Jahre in einem Reihenhaus gewohnt und dort meinen Teich gehabt 

ich weiß wovon ich spreche 

mein Spaltsieb war gedämmt , mit "Tropfkörpern" bestückt
und mit Zeituhr gesteuert.

selbst der normale Filterrücklauf wurde nachst schon als störend* empfunden* 

mfG


----------



## Nikolai (28. März 2012)

*AW: rechtslage beim betrieb eines wasserfalls*

Hallo Karin,

wenn Deine Nachbarn das Geräusch störend empfinden, werden sie bei einem Rechtsstreit sicher auch Recht bekommen.
Ich hatte einmal Besucher auf meiner Terasse Voller Stolz hatte ich den Wasserfall in Betrieb. Damit erntete ich aber nur eine Beschwerde, daß das Geräusch doch sehr auf die Blase drücken würde.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Joerg (28. März 2012)

*AW: rechtslage beim betrieb eines wasserfalls*

Hallo Karin,

ich hab das leise plätschern des Wassereinlaufs verändert, da meine Frau es Nachts als störend empfand.
Die meisten fanden es eher beruhigend und angenehm.

Wenn jemand es als störend empfindet, solltest du es verändern. Da ist es auch egal ob das eigentlich nicht so unangenehm ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2012)

*AW: rechtslage beim betrieb eines wasserfalls*

Ich denke man sollte hier grundlegend unterscheiden zwischen einem Rücklauf, den man ggf. durch Rohranpassung evt. entschärfen und beruhigen kann und einem ECHTEN Wasserfall, der davon lebt, das er eben laut und realtiv unkontrolliert herabplätschert.

Vielleicht sollte Karin erstmal ihr Vorhabn genauer beschreiben bzw. ihren vorhandenen Wasserfall präsentieren (inkl. ihrere bisherigen Geräuschrfahrungen, sofern vorhanden)
Dann kann man sicherlich mehr dazu sagen.

Beispiel:steht die Doppelhaushälfte am Feldrand, dann dürfte der 'Lärm' des Wasserfalls fast keinen interessieren.
Steht aber parallel noch eine Häusserreihe oder das Grundstück würd durch Hecken oder Zaun abgegrenzt, dann wird der Schall sehr stark auf die Häuser zurückgeworfen... und dann kann das mitunter schon zu einer Störung werden, wenn man es eben nicht als 'beruhigendes Plätschern' empfindet.


----------

